# Unable to connect to WiFi - Windows 7



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

I've just bought a new netbook for my wife running Windows 7 Starter. I have an existing network with a Netgear DG834Gv3 router. The netbook will connect OK to this using a wired connection, but it will not connect to my wireless setup. This is WPA2 security enabled, but I have tried disabling this, but still no connection. I'm running Kaspersky anti-virus and have unticked the entry it produces in the wireless adapter properties. I have also disabled ipv6, but still no success. I've run the network troubleshooter which doesn't produce much that I can understand. I've attached a copy of the results below in case this helps. I'd be grateful if you can help. My network is called gowanburn.

Windows Network Diagnostics

Issues found Problem with wireless adapter or access point Investigate router or access point issues Reset the wireless adapter Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information a...
Issues found

 Problem with wireless adapter or access point

Reset the wireless adapter
Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information about wireless connectivity problems Windows cannot resolve your wireless connectivity issue. Detection details

Diagnostics Information (Network Adapter) 
Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Not fixed Failed Completed Completed 
Not fixed 
Investigate router or access point issues If you're connected to a hotspot or domain network, contact the network administrator. Otherwise: 1. Unplug or turn off the device. 2. After all the lights on the device are off, wait at least 10 seconds. 3. Turn the device back on or plug it back into the power outlet. To restart a router or access point that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button.
Failed 
Completed 
Network Diagnostics Log File Name: 6C4F3E88-9715-4526-9BD8-6DFB3E21844E.Repair.1.etl

Completed 

Details about network adapter diagnosis: Network adapter Wireless Network Connection driver information: Description . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 2007.1.1002.2009 Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem10.inf Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : 02 October 2009 12:33:24 Section Name . . . . . . . . . : RTL8192se.ndi Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_10ec&dev_8172 Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a Device Manager Status Code . . : 0 IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71 Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: 16288a71-58a1-47e1-bb86-cd2b21f37fe2 Interface name: Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC Interface type: Native WiFi Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: Yes Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No Connection incident diagnosed Auto Configuration ID: 1 Connection ID: 1 Connection status summary Connection started at: 2010-05-28 20:47:07-972 Profile match: Success Pre-Association: Success Association: Fail Security and Authentication: Not started List of visible access point(s): 13 item(s) total, 13 item(s) displayed BSSID BSS Type PHY Signal(dB) Chnl/freq SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------- 06-21-04-D0-E0-BA Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTOpenzone 00-18-F6-92-C3-55 Infra g -86 7 BTHomeHub-049A 0A-21-04-D0-E0-BA Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTFON 00-18-4D-69-AA-6A Infra g -51 11 gowanburn 00-1E-74-94-BB-EC Infra g -72 11 SKY48107 00-22-3F-51-9F-66 Infra g -73 11 (Unnamed Network) 00-21-04-D0-E0-BA Infra <unknown> -72 6 BTHomeHub2-M7TR 00-1B-2F-A7-4C-92 Infra g -86 6 SKY43588 06-21-04-DD-EA-72 Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTOpenzone 00-21-04-DD-EA-72 Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTHomeHub2-HMH6

file://C:\Users\JoanMiller\AppData\Local\Diagnostics\460911090\2010052819.001\R...
Page 1 of 3
28/05/2010




0A-21-04-DD-EA-72 Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTFON 00-26-44-09-19-71 Infra g -74 1 XLNTelecom 00-90-D0-F2-D5-39 Infra g -86 6 O2wireless17C3B1 Connection History Information for Auto Configuration ID 2 List of visible networks: 11 item(s) total, 11 item(s) displayed BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Infra <unknown> No 18 Yes BTOpenzone Infra g Yes 18 Yes BTHomeHub-049A Infra <unknown> No 18 Yes BTFON Infra g Yes 88 Yes gowanburn Infra g Yes 45 Yes SKY48107 Infra g Yes 44 Yes (Unnamed Network) Infra <unknown> Yes 45 Yes BTHomeHub2-M7TR Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY43588 Infra <unknown> Yes 18 Yes BTHomeHub2-HMH6 Infra g Yes 42 Yes XLNTelecom Infra g Yes 18 Yes O2wireless17C3B1 List of preferred networks: 0 item(s) Information for Auto Configuration ID 1 List of visible networks: 11 item(s) total, 11 item(s) displayed BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Infra <unknown> No 45 Yes BTFON Infra <unknown> No 45 Yes BTOpenzone Infra g Yes 18 Yes BTHomeHub-049A Infra <unknown> Yes 45 Yes BTHomeHub2-M7TR Infra g Yes 45 Yes (Unnamed Network) Infra g Yes 90 Yes gowanburn Infra g Yes 45 Yes SKY48107 Infra <unknown> Yes 18 Yes BTHomeHub2-HMH6 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY43588 Infra g Yes 18 Yes O2wireless17C3B1 Infra g Yes 18 Yes XLNTelecom List of preferred networks: 0 item(s) Information for Connection ID 1 Connection started at: 2010-05-28 20:47:07-972 Auto Configuration ID: 1 Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: Yes Pre-Association and Association Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Profile matches network requirements: Success Pre-association status: Success Association status: Fail 0x00038002 Association reason code: 0x00000002 
Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event. Helper Class: Auto Configuration Initialize status: Success Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: 16288a71-58a1-47e1-bb86-cd2b21f37fe2 Interface name: Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC Interface type: Native WiFi Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: Yes Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No Result of diagnosis: Problem found Issue referred to: RNWF MSM Helper Class Root cause: Windows could not connect to "gowanburn" You can try to connect again. Repair option: Reset your wireless network adapter This will disable and then enable the network adapter "Wireless Network Connection" on this computer. 
Diagnostics Information (Wireless Network Adapter) 
Details about wireless network adapter diagnosis: 

file://C:\Users\JoanMiller\AppData\Local\Diagnostics\460911090\2010052819.001\R...
Page 2 of 3
28/05/2010




Network Diagnostics Log File Name: 6C4F3E88-9715-4526-9BD8-6DFB3E21844E.Diagnose.0.etl
Other Networking Configuration and Logs File Name: NetworkConfiguration.cab

Collection information Computer Name: JOANMILLER-PC Windows Version:6.1 Architecture: x86 Time: Friday, May 28, 2010 8:54:17 PM Publisher details

Windows Network Diagnostics Detects problems with network connectivity. Package Version: 1.0 Publisher: Microsoft Windows


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

screenshot attached as requested


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a busy wireless environment there, which one is your router?


----------



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

The one called gowanburn. I should maybe add that my laptop running on Windows XP picks up the router and logs into it without any trouble. It also doesn't identify all the other networks - just the odd one or two if the signal is reasonably strong - perhaps the sensitivity of the netbook is quite high.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try it on channel 2, then 1, and then 3. See which one works best. Channel 11 has a host of networks on it!


----------



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

Tried all 3 channels, but still won't connect. Tried again with security off, but no connection. Ran the Network Troubleshooter again and result pasted here:

Windows Network Diagnostics

Issues found Problem with wireless adapter or access point Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information a... Reset the wireless adapter Investigate router or access point issues
Issues found

 Problem with wireless adapter or access point


Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information about wireless connectivity problems Windows cannot resolve your wireless connectivity issue.
Reset the wireless adapter

Diagnostics Information (Network Adapter) 
Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Not fixed Failed Completed Completed 
Not fixed 
Failed 
Completed 
Network Diagnostics Log File Name: 17963341-1A53-4582-9D4C-093EF7CDCE2F.Repair.1.etl

Investigate router or access point issues If you're connected to a hotspot or domain network, contact the network administrator. Otherwise: 1. Unplug or turn off the device. 2. After all the lights on the device are off, wait at least 10 seconds. 3. Turn the device back on or plug it back into the power outlet. To restart a router or access point that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button.
Completed 
Network Diagnostics Log File Name: 5D5FD204-F8D7-446A-B84E-8FE95C548943.Repair.4.etl Detection details


Details about network adapter diagnosis: Network adapter Wireless Network Connection driver information: Description . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 2007.1.1002.2009 Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem10.inf Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : 02 October 2009 12:33:24 Section Name . . . . . . . . . : RTL8192se.ndi Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_10ec&dev_8172 Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a Device Manager Status Code . . : 0 IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71 Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: 16288a71-58a1-47e1-bb86-cd2b21f37fe2 Interface name: Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC Interface type: Native WiFi Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: Yes Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No Connection incident diagnosed Auto Configuration ID: 3 Connection ID: 3 Connection status summary Connection started at: 2010-05-30 00:10:56-827 Profile match: Success Pre-Association: Success Association: Fail Security and Authentication: Not started List of visible access point(s): 14 item(s) total, 14 item(s) displayed BSSID BSS Type PHY Signal(dB) Chnl/freq SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------- 00-18-4D-69-AA-6A Infra g -49 3 gowanburn 06-21-04-D0-E0-BA Infra <unknown> -72 6 BTOpenzone 00-18-F6-92-C3-55 Infra g -72 7 BTHomeHub-049A 00-21-04-D0-E0-BA Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTHomeHub2-M7TR 00-22-3F-51-9F-66 Infra g -72 11 (Unnamed Network) 00-14-6C-EE-6A-7A Infra g -86 11 SKY38822 0A-21-04-D0-E0-BA Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTFON 00-90-D0-F2-D5-39 Infra g -86 6 O2wireless17C3B1 00-1B-2F-A6-FA-74 Infra g -86 11 SKY90345 00-26-44-09-19-71 Infra g -73 1 XLNTelecom 00-1E-74-94-BB-EC Infra g -86 11 SKY48107 00-1F-95-A5-63-50 Infra g -86 11 SKY25423 0A-21-04-DD-EA-72 Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTFON 06-21-04-DD-EA-72 Infra <unknown> -86 6 BTOpenzone Connection History Information for Auto Configuration ID 4 List of visible networks: 12 item(s) total, 12 item(s) displayed BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Infra g Yes 91 Yes gowanburn Infra <unknown> No 45 Yes BTOpenzone Infra g Yes 45 Yes BTHomeHub-049A Infra <unknown> Yes 18 Yes BTHomeHub2-M7TR Infra g Yes 45 Yes (Unnamed Network) Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY38822 Infra <unknown> No 18 Yes BTFON Infra g Yes 18 Yes O2wireless17C3B1 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY90345 Infra g Yes 44 Yes XLNTelecom Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY48107 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY25423 List of preferred networks: 0 item(s) Information for Auto Configuration ID 3 List of visible networks: 12 item(s) total, 12 item(s) displayed BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Infra g Yes 44 Yes XLNTelecom Infra g Yes 91 Yes gowanburn Infra <unknown> Yes 18 Yes BTHomeHub2-M7TR Infra g Yes 45 Yes BTHomeHub-049A Infra <unknown> No 18 Yes BTFON Infra <unknown> No 18 Yes BTOpenzone Infra g Yes 45 Yes (Unnamed Network) Infra g Yes 45 Yes SKY38822 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY48107 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY25423 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY90345 Infra g Yes 18 Yes O2wireless17C3B1 List of preferred networks: 0 item(s) Information for Connection ID 3 Connection started at: 2010-05-30 00:10:56-827 Auto Configuration ID: 3 Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: Yes Pre-Association and Association Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Profile matches network requirements: Success Pre-association status: Success Association status: Fail 0x00038002 Association reason code: 0x00000002 Information for Auto Configuration ID 2 List of visible networks: 11 item(s) total, 11 item(s) displayed BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Infra <unknown> No 44 Yes BTFON Infra <unknown> No 18 Yes BTOpenzone Infra g Yes 18 Yes BTHomeHub-049A Infra <unknown> Yes 45 Yes BTHomeHub2-M7TR Infra g Yes 45 Yes (Unnamed Network) Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY38822 Infra g No 90 Yes gowanburn Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY48107 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY25423 Infra g Yes 18 Yes SKY90345 Infra g Yes 18 Yes O2wireless17C3B1 List of preferred networks: 0 item(s) Information for Connection ID 2 Connection started at: 2010-05-30 00:10:25-518 Auto Configuration ID: 2 Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: No Pre-Association and Association Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No 
Profile matches network requirements: Success Pre-association status: Success Association status: Fail 0x00038002 Association reason code: 0x00000002 
Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event. Helper Class: Auto Configuration Initialize status: Success Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: 16288a71-58a1-47e1-bb86-cd2b21f37fe2 Interface name: Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC Interface type: Native WiFi Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: Yes Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No Result of diagnosis: Problem found Issue referred to: RNWF MSM Helper Class Root cause: Windows could not connect to "gowanburn" You can try to connect again. Repair option: Reset your wireless network adapter This will disable and then enable the network adapter "Wireless Network Connection" on this computer. 
Diagnostics Information (Wireless Network Adapter) 
Network Diagnostics Log File Name: 17963341-1A53-4582-9D4C-093EF7CDCE2F.Diagnose.0.etl
Other Networking Configuration and Logs File Name: NetworkConfiguration.cab

Collection information Computer Name: JOANMILLER-PC Windows Version:6.1 Architecture:x86 Time:Sunday, May 30, 2010 12:11:11 AM Publisher details

Windows Network Diagnostics Detects problems with network connectivity. Package Version:1.0

Details about wireless network adapter diagnosis: For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event. Helper Class: Native WiFi MSM Initialize status: Success Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: 16288a71-58a1-47e1-bb86-cd2b21f37fe2 Interface name: Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC Interface type: Native WiFi Profile: Discovery connection SSID: gowanburn SSID length: 9 Connection mode: Infra Security: Yes Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No Result of diagnosis: Problem found Root cause: Wireless association to "gowanburn" failed A response was not received from the router or access point. Detailed root cause: Wireless association to this network failed. Windows did not receive any response from the wireless router or accesspoint. Repair option: Look for causes of low wireless signal quality The signal is weak due to distance or interference. Windows Help and Support can provide more information about this problem. 



Publisher:
Microsoft Windows


----------



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

Further update. Found a newer driver on the Realtek website and installed it. Also manually set up a connection to the wireless network but the netbook still won't connect to my router. It has been suggested elsewhere that resetting the router may be beneficial, but I am reluctant ot do this unlessthere's good reason. Anybody any thoughts on whether it is worth a try?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FYI, posting that unformatted network diagnostic log is pointless, nobody is going to try to read through that amorphous blob of text.

Many times a reset and manual reconfiguration of the router will solve issues, so it's always one of the tools in the toolbox. There's no telling if it'll help or not, only way to know is to try it.


----------



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

Sorry - thought it might help. I won't do it again but I'm still no nearer to finding out why I can't connect to my router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you reset and reconfigure the router?


----------



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. Have gone on holiday, so won't be able to do anything more until I get back in July. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem, that's more fun that trying to fix networks anyway! :grin:


----------



## millerhouse12 (May 28, 2010)

The netbook happily connected to public WiFi sites while we were away, so we knew that there wasn't a problem with the netbook settings. So when we got back, I eventually got around to trying the reset. The netbook connected to the router at the first attempt. As all router settings appear to be the same as before, I am mystified why it should now work when it wouldn't before, but grateful that it does! 

Thanks for all your advice.

John Miller


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, glad the reset did the trick. :smile:


----------

